# Mountains snapped from space



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Although this looks like a picture of a typical mountain range shot from an airplane,this is what the *Himalayas* look like out the window of the International Space Station. 

The picture was taken with a hand-held 35 mm camera 230 miles above the earth!


Thats amazing!!!!!!!

It doesnt look like it was taken THAT FAR UP!! -- It does indeed look like someone in an airplane took it!!!



> Although it looks as if it was taken from a cruising aeroplane, it was actually snapped by a hand-held 35mm camera looking out of the ISS window at an altitude of 370 kilometres (230 miles) above the Earth.


Looking at this large picture of it makes it look even more so like that!!!

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/67117866jh.jpg


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! Although it's an old article (2002), it's a phenomenal picture. They state it's taken with a 35mm camera, but not what lens was used. It would need to be a long one though, to get that close.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Wow! Although it's an old article (2002), it's a phenomenal picture. They state it's taken with a 35mm camera, but not what lens was used. It would need to be a long one though, to get that close.


MY thoughts entirely .. and possibly with the mountain range sitting on the horizon .. although it is quite possible that the angle from the ISS was such that nothing would have been visible beyond the summit.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

The camera must have an incredible zoom on it!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

NASA can afford it...... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> NASA can afford it...... :grin:


Are you sure ?? They should be able but who knows what is left of the budget when they have purchased all those other things they want .. perhaps they just turned Hubble around for a better look at the Earth ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I think they'd be able to see the Abominable Snowman's footprints if they used the Hubble-scope :grin:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Amazing photo!


----------

